# game stuttering problem



## Ragnar Lothbrok (Dec 22, 2022)

Greetings, I am a gaming laptop user, the features are below, I get high fps in the games, but it works very cumbersome as if I am playing at low fps, I tried the format, I tried win 10 win 11, I tried the drivers, I even tried the game booster as the last solution, but I couldn't find a solution. I want help. I added ts log below in case it helps. save me from this problem
system properties
i5-10300h
gtx 1650ti
2x8 2933mhz ram cl 21
256gb samsung pm991 ssd
I applied liquid metal
i am using ethernet
120hz display selected in windows
it also offers smooth experience sometimes but often cumbersome


----------



## unclewebb (Dec 22, 2022)

Ragnar Lothbrok said:


> but often cumbersome


Can you explain what cumbersome means to you? Is your laptop not smooth when gaming and seems to kind of glitch out at times. Some users report that even though the FPS number is pretty good, sometimes games will momentarily start and stop so game play is not as smooth as it should be. 

One thing that sticks out in the log file are lots of Power Status Change messages. These seem to happen about every 5 seconds and then once in a while there are multiple messages like this all at once. 


```
2022-12-22  02:31:00  POWER STATUS CHANGE
2022-12-22  02:31:00  POWER STATUS CHANGE
2022-12-22  02:31:00  POWER STATUS CHANGE
```

My laptop and my desktop computer do not have any messages like this ever showing up in the log file. What laptop model do you have? Do you have any manufacturer's software installed? I have seen these messages before being caused by software that tries to prevent the battery from being 100% fully charged. I hate this software. I know this is supposed to make batteries last forever but if it makes a laptop miserable to use, I do not care how long the battery lasts. If you have any software like this running on your computer, disable this feature. Better yet, remove this software. Try to find out what software is causing those messages. ThrottleStop is not the cause of these Windows messages so look for any power control related software. This might have something to do with your laptop not running smoothly.

When your computer is idle at the desktop with nothing running besides ThrottleStop, watch the C0% number on the main screen. Is C0% reasonably consistent? Is it mostly under 1% or is it randomly jumping all over the place. If you see a lot of CPU background activity, find out what is running in the background on your computer and try to stop it from happening. Look in the Task Manger Details tab and organize the running tasks by CPU usage. You can also use the Resource Monitor to do the same thing. One bad program or one poorly written driver can cause a lot of problems. Trying to hunt down the cause of these problems is lots of fun.  

In the TPL window try checking the MMIO Lock box and set Power Limit 4 in this window to a value of 0. Clear the Disable Controls box so ThrottleStop can actively maintain your MSR power limits. In the FIVR window I would set IccMax for both the core and the cache to the max, 255.75. The top of your FIVR screenshot is cropped but it looks like these settings and CPU voltage control are not locked. You can try setting a negative offset voltage of -50 mV for the core and the cache but I would save that for later. First concentrate on trying to hunt down what is causing those Power Status messages.


----------



## Ragnar Lothbrok (Dec 22, 2022)

@unclewebb Thank you for answering, I did a clean install of win 10 to eliminate if there is a driver problem and only installed windows update drivers, I also shared the installed drivers and did not install any peripherals. I tested again with valorant and shared the daily data below. The situation I noticed when power status changed I saw that the battery dropped from 100% to 99%, when the battery drops to 99% and is charging again, I don't remember if it drops again after charging, by the way, is it possible to overcome this problem with the adapter 120w throttlestop or is there another solution Is there?
and there was a bios update, I made it, the laptop is called monster tongfang.
edit
let me explain my problem so it feels like there is a high delay in the system sometimes very good sometimes very delayed i hope i can explain.


----------



## unclewebb (Dec 22, 2022)

Your updated log file only shows two Power Status Change messages which is a big improvement compared to your first log file. Did this make any difference to the problem you are having? Does your computer stutter the same amount or does it stutter less? 



Ragnar Lothbrok said:


> I did a clean install of win 10 to eliminate if there is a driver problem and only installed windows update drivers


Just because a driver is available on Windows Update is no guarantee that it is trouble free. 

There should not be any Other Devices listed in the Device Manager. Go to the manufacturer's website and try to find drivers for those items if Windows Update does not have any drivers available.

The only problem I see in your log file that ThrottleStop might be able to fix is the manufacturer of your laptop has set a 40W power limit for the CPU. The 10300H has a 45W TDP rating so I am not sure why your CPU is being deliberately limited like this. To try and fix this, check the MMIO Lock box which is towards the top right of the TPL window. Clear the Disable Controls box and run another log file to see if it makes any difference. Fix the missing drivers in the Device Manager first. If the BIOS is using an embedded controller (EC) to set a restrictive 40W long term power limit, there is no way for ThrottleStop to fix this problem.  

I do not know if your 120W power adapter is capable of fully powering your CPU and GPU while playing a game. Is that the original power adapter that came with your laptop? I find it strange that the manufacturer has deliberately lowered the turbo power limit. Is there not enough power available from the power adapter that they shipped with your laptop? This sort of problem has happened to Dell before. Was the power limit lowered to cover something up? I am not sure.

Do you know anyone with a higher rated power adapter that you could borrow for testing purposes? It is hard to justify buying a new power adapter. That might not fix or make any difference to the problem you are having. 



Ragnar Lothbrok said:


> there was a bios update


Were you having this problem before you updated the BIOS? Not all BIOS updates are for the better. If this is a new problem since that update then I would install the previous BIOS version if possible. 

For a test, try using the ThrottleStop Disable Turbo feature. This will limit your 10300H to 2.50 GHz. Performance should decrease. Doing this will decrease power consumption. I am wondering if this will allow your power adapter to work properly. When the CPU is at full power, the power adapter might be living right on the edge of how much power it can deliver.


----------



## MrBeasterer (Dec 22, 2022)

Check the GPU during gaming load, with MSI Afterburner- turn On OSD check the one that shows which Limit is being hit. You may find the bottleneck being a Power limit, a thermal limit

You can also do HWINFO64 log sensors to csv file that can be checked and graphed later

Also try to lower some game settings and lower rendering resolution

Which game and what settings are you targeting?

Ask manufacturer about thermal and Power limits - it is possible that CPU+GPU need more power than is being allowed by firmware or power circuitry or Power supply.


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 22, 2022)

MrBeasterer said:


> Ask manufacturer about thermal and Power limits - it is possible that CPU+GPU need more power than is being allowed by firmware or power circuitry or Power supply.


You do know it's about a laptop?..


----------



## Ragnar Lothbrok (Dec 22, 2022)

@unclewebb
When the processor exceeds 40w, the adapter is not enough and it tries to get power from the battery, but when I lock the mmio and power limit 4 via the throttlestop, I can increase the wattage. Can it be fixed if I undervolt the gpu and create a power deficit and increase the processor to 45w?
I will also try it with the turbo turned off and share the logs and if it's any better.
edit: When the turbo is turned off, the battery does not drop, but the gpu also becomes the voltage limit and the fps becomes very unstable.


----------



## Sithaer (Dec 22, 2022)

Just ignore gaming and go back to your Viking battles and whatnot.

_Sorry,I can't help you more than the previous posters but I couldn't resist that. _


----------



## Ragnar Lothbrok (Dec 22, 2022)

Sithaer said:


> Just ignore gaming and go back to your Viking battles and whatnot.
> 
> _Sorry,I can't help you more than the previous posters but I couldn't resist that. _


Maybe you are right 



MrBeasterer said:


> Check the GPU during gaming load, with MSI Afterburner- turn On OSD check the one that shows which Limit is being hit. You may find the bottleneck being a Power limit, a thermal limit
> 
> You can also do HWINFO64 log sensors to csv file that can be checked and graphed later
> 
> ...


When the gpu reaches 50w, the power limit becomes
but when the processor passes 40 w, although the temperature is low, I guess the temperature and volt limit are related to the adapter, after a while the charge drops to 99%, it charges and repeats.



anawilliam850 said:


> The same thing happened to me, so I'll look for a solution in this forum, thanks!


How many watts is your adapter and what are the laptop specs?


----------



## gQx (Dec 25, 2022)

Ragnar Lothbrok said:


> Greetings, I am a gaming laptop user, the features are below, I get high fps in the games, but it works very cumbersome as if I am playing at low fps, I tried the format, I tried win 10 win 11, I tried the drivers, I even tried the game booster as the last solution, but I couldn't find a solution. I want help. I added ts log below in case it helps. save me from this problem
> system properties
> i5-10300h
> gtx 1650ti
> ...


laptobun şarj girişinde ya da şarj aletinde mi bir sıkıntı var acaba. monster control center dan ya da bios tan hızlı şarj vs gibi şeyleri bir kontrol et istersen


----------



## gQx (Jan 2, 2023)

türkçe konuştuk arkadaşı utandırdık galiba  şarj almıyor ara sıra alet di mi yoksa 99 a düşüp durmaz


----------



## Ragnar Lothbrok (Jan 2, 2023)

bir şey bozuk ama bende anlamadım ara sıra gayet iyi çalışıyor ama kekemelik gelince oynanmıyor işlemci 40w ekran kartı 50w çalışıyor işlemciyi arttırınca pil azalıyor şarj ediyor tekrar azalıyor anlamadım gitti



gQx said:


> laptobun şarj girişinde ya da şarj aletinde mi bir sıkıntı var acaba. monster control center dan ya da bios tan hızlı şarj vs gibi şeyleri bir kontrol et istersen


ne control center da ne de bios da görmedim bu ayarı


----------



## gQx (Jan 3, 2023)

Ragnar Lothbrok said:


> bir şey bozuk ama bende anlamadım ara sıra gayet iyi çalışıyor ama kekemelik gelince oynanmıyor işlemci 40w ekran kartı 50w çalışıyor işlemciyi arttırınca pil azalıyor şarj ediyor tekrar azalıyor anlamadım gitti
> 
> 
> ne control center da ne de bios da görmedim bu ayarı











						BIOS Modding Requests
					

for users, who are not able to do it themselves




					winraid.level1techs.com
				




şu siteye girip üye olup bu request sayfasında bios unun açılmasını(modlanması, advanced seçeneklerinin açılması) isteyebilirsin. diğer requestlerde işlemleri nasıl yapılacağın anlatılmış basit 1-2 adım var programla bios u çıkartıp upload edip linki atıyorsun arkadaş da sana modlanmış halinin linkini atıyor. yüklemek için bir çift tıklama yapman yetiyor zaten flashlama gibi değil(pc kapat usb ye at bios u öyle flashla felan) advanced sekme açma sadece. sen nasıl yapacağını sorsan anlatırlar da heralde ama sana linki atayım









						BACKUP_Tools20h
					

MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.



					www.mediafire.com
				




programı indir çalıştır enter a bas bir kere bios unu çıkartıyor sonra seni zaten upload sitesine atıyor oraya programı çalıştırdığın yerde yeni oluşan results20.rar dosyasını upload edip çıkan linki o request sayfasında paylaş birisi sana modlu haliyle dönecektir.. (Sweet_Kitten muhtemelen)

Ben 2 monster a da yaptım evdeki bir numarası tehlikesi yok eğer yapan arkadaş bilgiliyse ki bilgililer. ondan sonra bios ta şarj seçenekleri dahil advanced sekmesinde bir ton ayara erişimin olacak. Fast charging mi aktif bakarsın yavaş şarja geçirebilirsin oradan ve ram overclock işlemcinin voltaj ayarları throttlestop ın düzgün çalışması için kapatabileceğin özellikler ssd kullanıyorsan sata bağlantısını kapatıp enerjiden tasarruf etme dahil birçok ayar da açılacak ama emin olmadığın şeyleri kurcalama özellikle voltaj ı aşırı arttırıp azaltırsan biostan sıkıntı çıkabilir throttlestop a bırakırsın voltaj işini


----------



## Ragnar Lothbrok (Jan 3, 2023)

gQx said:


> BIOS Modding Requests
> 
> 
> for users, who are not able to do it themselves
> ...


cevabınız için teşekkürler peki sizdede bendeki gibi sorun mu vardı yani vardıysa düzeldi mi belki donanımla ilgili bir arıza da olabilir.


----------



## unclewebb (Jan 3, 2023)

@gQx 
@Ragnar Lothbrok 

This is an English language forum. Post your questions and answers in English. 
If you want to post information in Turkish, start a private message with each other.


----------



## gQx (Jan 3, 2023)

unclewebb said:


> @gQx
> @Ragnar Lothbrok
> 
> This is an English language forum. Post your questions and answers in English.
> If you want to post information in Turkish, start a private message with each other.


Anything for you mate  Sorry



Ragnar Lothbrok said:


> cevabınız için teşekkürler peki sizdede bendeki gibi sorun mu vardı yani vardıysa düzeldi mi belki donanımla ilgili bir arıza da olabilir.


OK english  My monster's charge cable's tip was loose so it was cutting and charging again causing stutters(even tip was heating to the point it stops charging then starts again when its cold enough). Bought new one from a retailer but it was loose again(it was like 0.1-0.2mm larger at inside circle) then had to buy from monster service for a little higher and stutters gone. Could be a heating issue with adapter or battery inside(battery cables to motherboard is healthy?) or battery is breathing it's lasts. Why not send it to the service? you dont have to pay if you do not agree anyway.


----------

